# Παπαγάλοι > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Ο Φώτης (Budgie) το έσκασε

## FOTIS BUDGIE

SOS --- Ο Φώτης Budgie παπαγάλος δυστυχώς σήμερα το πρωί το έσκασε από το κλουβί και άφησε την Φώτο μόνη στη φωλιά, βγήκα μήπως και μπορέσω να τον δω ή να τον ακούσω αλλά μάταια, τουλάχιστον ας βρει μια άλλη οικογένεια να τον αγαπήσει και να τον προστατεύσει. Δυστυχώς έμεινε το θηλυκό με 4 αυγά στην φωλιά δεν ξέρω τι πρέπει να κάνω , θα τα καταφέρει μόνη της ? πρέπει να πάρω άλλο αρσενικό ? . Αν κάποιος έχει τη γνώση να με συμβουλέψει τον παρακαλώ να το κάνει.

----------


## stam72

Καλύτερα να την αφήσεις μόνη και αν χρειαστεί ίσως αργότερα βοηθήσεις στο μεγάλωμα των μικρών. Το να φέρεις τώρα άλλο  αρσενικό το πιο πιθανό είναι να παρατήσει τα αυγά. Οπότε περίμενε πρώτα να δεις αν θα βγουν μικρά από τα αυγά . Μετράς 18 μέρες περίπου από τη μέρα που άρχισε να επωάζει  

Στάλθηκε από το Lenovo P70-A μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## FOTIS BUDGIE

Σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντησή σου.

----------


## FOTIS BUDGIE

Το θηλυκό τον φωνάζει και τώρα αυτός απαντά , είναι σε κάποιο δένδρο κοντά , αλλά δεν τον βλέπω μόνο τον ακούω υπάρχει περίπτωση να γυρίσει?

----------

